# Permanent Residence Application Maximum Waiting Time



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi...
I have a few questions, hopefully, some of you have had similar issues and resolved them.
I applied for my PRP in May 2018 - the application was received by DHA in June 2018. Married to a SA citizen for 8 years in May 2020 and have a 3 year old daughter. 

My current permit expires in September 2020, my passport in March 2021. I am literally pressed for time and it seems like my application is stuck somewhere and not moving like the rest. I have seen some people get their final results within months:hail:.

I have contacted VFS, their agent basically repeated what I saw on their tracking system... Pointless endeavour:smash:. I also called the DHA and spoke to an agent who said they escalated the application and I should call back in 3 weeks.

Will this help me in any way? Based on your own experience, should I start making arrangements to get my passport renewed before my permit expires, or should I wait:fingerscrossed:? Renewing will mean taking off work and traveling home. Tedious exercise.
Could this process get well beyond the stipulated 24 months? :confused2:


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

RoninBlade said:


> Hi...
> I have a few questions, hopefully, some of you have had similar issues and resolved them.
> I applied for my PRP in May 2018 - the application was received by DHA in June 2018. Married to a SA citizen for 8 years in May 2020 and have a 3 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


2-3 years is normal for spousal applications


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks. So even though they up to 24 months... A person could wait an extra year? What about my current visa expiration date? Do I have to jump through all the hoops of applying for that again?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

RoninBlade said:


> Thanks. So even though they up to 24 months... A person could wait an extra year? What about my current visa expiration date? Do I have to jump through all the hoops of applying for that again?


You have to maintain a valid status while awaiting a PR outcome in any category. If you don't renew, your PR will be denied because of that. Spousal PRs are not prioritized so 3 years is normal


----------



## RoninBlade (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks terryZW


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

If it were me I would rush to get my passport renewed at the earliest possible time Swaziland Allows.

I would also at least start gathering the paperwork needed for your second visa. Given how slow DHA approves PRP's for spouses, there is only small chance you will get it soon. Also take into account the current situation with travel ( even some land borders closing), and how that might get worse in the future.

Stay Healthy,

B.C.T.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,
A friend submitted an application for PR under critical skill category last year, but the applicantion was rejected due to no proof of post qualification experience.
He could not appeal this decision in 2019 December due to his health and financial difficulties then, how can he possibly submit the appeal for his rejection. 
Please your advice will help him alot. Thank you.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,
A friend submitted an application for PR under critical skill category last year, but the applicantion was rejected due to no proof of post qualification experience.
He could not appeal this decision in 2019 December due to his health and financial difficulties then, how can he possibly submit the appeal for his rejection. 
Please your advice will help him alot. Thank you.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

saperptrain said:


> Hi everyone,
> A friend submitted an application for PR under critical skill category last year, but the applicantion was rejected due to no proof of post qualification experience.
> He could not appeal this decision in 2019 December due to his health and financial difficulties then, how can he possibly submit the appeal for his rejection.
> Please your advice will help him alot. Thank you.


Tough one. As he may possibly know, a person can only lodge an appeal within 10 days of receiving a rejection letter.

Wouldn’t it be much easier if he just submit a fresh application? 

Any compelling reason he want to submit an appeal instead? I’m not sure how will it be easy for him to convince vfs and home affairs to consider his appeal beyond the allowed 10 days period. Let’s hear what others say.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you, his current critical skill permit also expired during this lockdown, That's why his considering appeal on the PR.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

saperptrain said:


> Thank you, his current critical skill permit also expired during this lockdown, That's why his considering appeal on the PR.


@saperptrain
There is a blanket extension for all permits expired during lockdown, until 31st October 2020 I think and if by then vfs and home affairs are still closed for applications, that extension is surely to be reviewed further.

So, as soon as vfs and home affairs are open for application he will be allowed to apply for renewal of his permit. He will then be able to lodge a fresh application for PRP as normal.

While he can motivate his case why he wasn't able to lodge appeal in 10 days, I'm just afraid he might be taking the longer route. my personal feeling.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks so much I think this will be the best way to go, your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

RoninBlade said:


> Hi...
> I have a few questions, hopefully, some of you have had similar issues and resolved them.
> I applied for my PRP in May 2018 - the application was received by DHA in June 2018. Married to a SA citizen for 8 years in May 2020 and have a 3 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


For spousal 1-2 years is lucky, 2-3 years is the norm, 4-5 years is unusual and over 5 years is a reason to worry. Spousal PR is low priority so I suggest you renew, after all if your visa expires you might be rejected based on not maintaining a valid status while awaiting PR


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If your friend (or you)'s rejection was collected in Decemeber 2019 then you cannot appeal anymore. An appeal needs to be done in 10 days and the lockdown started well after the 10 days from Dec 2019. I do not think it will be in your favour to mention financial difficulties as ideally they want people who are financially stable. I could say the same about mentioning ill health.


----------



## kabzadesmall (Aug 9, 2020)

i want to apply for mine


----------



## kabzadesmall (Aug 9, 2020)

Please who knowsthe process?


----------

